# fishing partners



## gulfdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking for fishing partners for the surfside / san bernard / other bay area. i am fairly new to the area and could use some experienced help. i go some weekday evenings, some weekdays and weekends. from richmond tx
.
I can join you on your boat or we can take my 20 sea ray. will help out with expenses, boat wash and prep etc and I will do the same.

Thanks,
greg :texasflag


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------

